# Smoking a already cooked Ham



## coloradosmoker (Dec 26, 2011)

I 'm thinking of  buying a already cooked Ham & putting some smoke  to it for New Years Day I have a mess-40 about how should I smoke it & at what Temp.

  & what would be the best wood chips for it & it does come with a glaze 

would you brine or put a rub to it & instead of putting it just on  one the racks in the smoker,

or  in one of those aluminum pans? I  have never smoked a ham before

    Thanks--Ken


----------



## eman (Dec 26, 2011)

I did one for christmas, trimmed all the skin off and seasoned it up the night b4. smoked on the rack till 140 w/ pecan in the MES 40. At 120 degrees i pulled it ,placed it in a foil pan and glazed w/ a maple prauline glaze. finished it at 140.


----------



## big casino (Dec 26, 2011)

I did one yesterday with the advice from bmudd and it turned out excellent,

I glazed it with 1cup brownsugar mixed with a 1/2 cup of mustard and put some coke into a drip pan under neath.

I smoked it at 225 until it got to 130 and then turned it up to 275 and  recoated it with the glaze until I hit 160 IT


----------



## coloradosmoker (Dec 26, 2011)

About how long did it take ---Time------Thanks---Ken


----------



## big casino (Dec 26, 2011)

well it would depend on the weight of your ham, but I would think a good guess would be 1hr to 1.5hrs per lb?


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 26, 2011)

If your smoking a precooked ham then it's already done. All you really need to do is heat it, take pics for SMF, eat & post!!


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

I normally re-smoke store bought hams. I just throw it in the smoker and bring it up to temp on package. Sometimes I glaze sometimes none. mainly I want more smoke flavor as store bought hams have virtually none.


----------



## johnnyveeee (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with these gents, with ham you're just bumping up the smoke taste and heating it up. I make a glaze out of Dr Pepper or root beer, orange juice, brown sugar, & dijion mustard. Have fun!


----------



## flash (Dec 26, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> If your smoking a precooked ham then it's already done. All you really need to do is heat it, take pics for SMF, eat & post!!




Fully Cooked Ham - A ham that has been thoroughly heated during some part of the processing to a temperature exceeding 147° F, making it ready to eat without further cooking. These hams are found labeled "Fully Cooked," "Ready to Eat," or "Heat and Serve." They may be eaten right out of the package or they can be warmed to an internal temperature of 140° F to provide a richer flavor.

Pre-Cooked Ham - A ham that has been heated during some part of the processing to an internal temperature exceeding 137°F but less than 148° F. Most commercially processed hams are heated to a temperature of 140° F. Temperatures reaching 137° F will kill the trichina parasite. A partially cooked ham still requires additional cooking prior to eating. It must be heated to an internal temperature of 160° F.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

I did one for Christmas. Put a lot of smoke on it & heat it to 135-140. If it's ready to eat you just want to add additional smoke & heat it up. Unless the package directions specify a temp the ham has to be taken to, then any temp is OK. This is the glaze I use & I put it on the ham before I put it in the smoker. I also trim most of the fat off the ham & put it on a rack above the ham so it drips on the ham basting it. M[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]aple syrup, brown sugar, salt, pepper, onion powder, canola oil, paprika, Dijon mustard, and BBQ sauce. I don't measure any of the ingredients. I just put it all together & taste it. I try to make it thick so it stays on the ham. The consistency of peanut butter.[/color]


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 26, 2011)

I like to use the "KISS" method. (keep it simple stupid)  I buy a "Cooks" brand butt section ham, put it in a foil pan cut side down, pour maple syrup over it, sprinkle it with a little head country rub, cover it with foil, and cook it at 275 degrees until it is 175 degrees in the middle. I keep it covered the entire time it is cooking. It usually takes around 7 hours to cook.  I did about 40 of these for friends at Christmas and they all came out great.


----------



## danfranktx (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I will have to do this today! Along with some boudin.


----------



## smokefarmer (Dec 31, 2012)

I did a Maple Bourban Glazed Ham from a post I found on here for Christmas and it was outstanding...doing another for New Years Eve....


----------

